# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم افتتاح خاصية تحديد الجنس ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

من الملاحظ اخيراً .. يكون صاحب الموضوع ..

ذكر ويكون الرد عليه انه انثى ..

لذى تم وضع خاصية جديده في الملف الشخصي ..

تظهر في ( الخيارات ،، المواضيع ،، ملفه الشخصي )

ولتفعيلها من هنا ..

تعديل الملف الشخصي

صوره منها .. للتوضيح اكثر ..

[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-zh47j512.jpg[/IMG]

والجميع سوف يلاحظ بعد تفعيلها ..

ندعوى الجميع لتفعيلها ..

دمتم بود

----------


## كل الحكاية أحبك

*تمام والله خيووو حركااات*

*نتمنى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح الباهر* 

*تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*كل الحكاية أحبك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله

وأخيراااااااااااااااا

يعطيك العافيه شبوووك

والله كذا اللي بيخطىء في التصنيف ما عنده عذر

والا اني اسمي شمعه يكتبولي مشكور اخي :cool: 

وغيري كثير ..

ومع وجود هالخاصيه لاخطأ بعد اليوم

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *تمام والله خيووو حركااات*
> 
> *نتمنى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح الباهر* 
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> *أمير العاشقين* 
> *كل الحكاية أحبك*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم اخوي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> 
> وأخيراااااااااااااااا
> 
> يعطيك العافيه شبوووك
> 
> والله كذا اللي بيخطىء في التصنيف ما عنده عذر
> 
> والا اني اسمي شمعه يكتبولي مشكور اخي
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك خيتو ..

وان شاء الله الجميع يعرفوا ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## واحد فاضي

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره 

وعساك على القوه 


تقبل تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. تسلم اخوي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## ومضة امل

_وعليكم السلام أخي شبكة_ 
_تسلم على الجهود المبذوله_ 
_أعضاء كثيرون من يصعب تمييز جنسهم  ولعلي واحدة منهم_ 
_تشكر أخي_
_ كما عودتنا هناك ما يلائم راحة الكل_ 
_دمتم بود_

----------


## عدنان و لينا

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي شبكه الناصره
واتمنى النجاح والتقدم المستمر لهذا المنتدى من كـــــــــــــــل قلبي
تحياتي
ريوووش

----------


## بحر الشوق

ايه الحين احسن اكثر الردود يفتكروني بنت والله العالم يمكن لو درو اني ولد ما ردوووو

تسلم حبيبي شبكة والى الامام ان شاء الله


بحر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _وعليكم السلام أخي شبكة_ 
> _تسلم على الجهود المبذوله_ 
> _أعضاء كثيرون من يصعب تمييز جنسهم  ولعلي واحدة منهم_ 
> _تشكر أخي_
> _ كما عودتنا هناك ما يلائم راحة الكل_ 
> _دمتم بود_



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على تواجدك ..

وان شاء الله الجميع يرتاح ..

بارك الله فيك ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *مشكووووووووووووووووووووور*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو يالغالي وتسلم ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تسلم اخوووي_ شـــــــــبكه_ 
واخيرا نقدر نفرق بين الولد والبنت 
ولا تصير الردوود بالخطا .ويساء الفهم ..
كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيوو
ع الجهود المبذوله في رقي المنتدى
انشاء الله دوووم الى الافضل ..
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمت في رعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخي شبكه الناصره
> واتمنى النجاح والتقدم المستمر لهذا المنتدى من كـــــــــــــــل قلبي
> تحياتي
> ريوووش



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على تواجدك ..

ودعواتك الصادقة ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> ايه الحين احسن اكثر الردود يفتكروني بنت والله العالم يمكن لو درو اني ولد ما ردوووو
> 
> تسلم حبيبي شبكة والى الامام ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> بحر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي بحر .. بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

_مشكووووره خيوووو شبكه_
_تسلم على الفكره الحلوه_
_تحياتي عاشق الزهراء_

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> تسلم اخوووي_ شـــــــــبكه_ 
> واخيرا نقدر نفرق بين الولد والبنت 
> ولا تصير الردوود بالخطا .ويساء الفهم ..
> كل الشكر والتقدير لك خيوو
> ع الجهود المبذوله في رقي المنتدى
> انشاء الله دوووم الى الافضل ..
> يعطيك العااافيه 
> دمت في رعاية لله وحفظه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على التواجد ..

وربي يعافيك ان شاء الله ..

بارك الله فيك ..

 وان شاء الله الجميع يفعلها ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> _مشكووووره خيوووو شبكه_
> _تسلم على الفكره الحلوه_
> _تحياتي عاشق الزهراء_



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو يالغالي وتسلم على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## سكاكر ورديه

مشكور اخوي .. شبكه الناصره ..

يعطيك العافيه ..
الله يقويك ..

اختكـ. سكاكر ورديه ...

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> مشكور اخوي .. شبكه الناصره ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> الله يقويك ..
> 
> اختكـ. سكاكر ورديه ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

العفو خيتو .. والله يعافيك ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## حامل الراية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
يعطيك ألف عافيه اخى وفقك 
الباري وسدد خطاك
نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> بِسْمِ اللهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيِمِ
> الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَالْعَنْ أَعْدَائَهُمْ
> يعطيك ألف عافيه اخى وفقك 
> الباري وسدد خطاك
> نســــــــــــألكم الدعــــــــــــــاء



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم اخوي .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*هههههههههههههه*


*حركااااااااااااااااات*


*يعني الحين مافي عذر للي يغلطو*


*الله يعطيك العافية خيووووو*

*ولا يحرمنااا من التطورااات الروعه*




**




*دمتــــــــــ بود*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *حركااااااااااااااااات*
> 
> 
> *يعني الحين مافي عذر للي يغلطو*
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على مرورك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## القلب المرح

*الف شكر لك اخي العزيز على فتح هذه الخاصيه*
*يعطيك الله الف عافيه*
*تحياتي للجميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم عزيزي المرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه خيوووو على هذا المجهود الرائع*

* تحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ويه يعني مافي حيره بعد اليوم لما ارد*
*مره تسلم اخوي تطلع لي بنت والعكس*
*تسلم اخوي ع الجهذ المبذول* 
*يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
*تحياتي لك بالتقدم والتوفيق الدائم*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..تسلم على ماتقدمه لنا في الشبكة ..ودمت لكل خير .

----------


## زهور الامل

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكووور اخوي شبكة الناصره 
حركاااااات رااائعه 
يعطيك العافيه 
تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والنجاح دائما

----------


## كبرياء

تسلم خيي شبكه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك خيتو ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> *ويه يعني مافي حيره بعد اليوم لما ارد*
> *مره تسلم اخوي تطلع لي بنت والعكس*
> *تسلم اخوي ع الجهذ المبذول* 
> *يعطيك ربي الف عافيه*
> *تحياتي لك بالتقدم والتوفيق الدائم*
> *تحياتي*
> *ضحكوه البطه*



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يسلمك خيتو  ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك العافية اخوي ..تسلم على ماتقدمه لنا في الشبكة ..ودمت لكل خير .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يعافيك خيتو ..

تسلمي على التواجد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مشكووور اخوي شبكة الناصره 
> حركاااااات رااائعه 
> يعطيك العافيه 
> تمنياتي لك بالتقدم والنجاح دائما



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو غفران على التواجد..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> تسلم خيي شبكه



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ربي يسلمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعه حزن

وعليكم السلام

الف شكر لك اخوي شبكة الناصرة

يسلموا على هذا المجهود الطيب

الله يعطيك الف عاافيه

للامام دائما


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو دمعه على مرورك ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ..انين الروح..

مشكور اخوي شبكه 

والله يدوم التقدم يا رب

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على التواصل 

كل المودة

----------


## عاشقة الخيال

يعطيك الف عافية 00
تسلم الايداي 

اختكم 00
عاشقة الخيال 

[IMG]http://www.************/get-7-2007-tgnop50z.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعافيك .. وربي يسلمك..

كل المودة

----------


## روعة الدنيا

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره 

وعساك على القوه 


تحياتي
روعة

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي 
الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
تحياتي

----------


## التعيس

مشكورين اخواني الاعزاء على هذه الخدمه التي تمنع عنا بعض الاحراج من بعض الاخوان والاخوات


ولكن لوحط بعضهم لايريد التعديل وسيتحمل نتيجة ذلك اذا غلطنا عليه

وحبذا لو كل من يسجل في المنتدي توضع اجباريه في التسجيل 


شكرا جزيلا لانني اول من كان يغلط

----------


## رمش السعاده

شكراااااااااا لك على المجهود الكبير

----------


## الصقر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> من الملاحظ اخيراً .. يكون صاحب الموضوع ..
> 
> ذكر ويكون الرد عليه انه انثى ..
> 
> لذى تم وضع خاصية جديده في الملف الشخصي ..
> 
> تظهر في ( الخيارات ،، المواضيع ،، ملفه الشخصي )
> ...



اودالمشاركه ولاكن كي

----------


## احمد محسن

السلام عليكم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

صحيح لأن الكثير منا يقع في هذا الخطا
مع خالص شكري وتقديري

----------


## آهات عاشقه

تسلم اخونا شبكة الناصره 

والله يعطيك الف الف عافيه 


دمت لنا

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره 

دمت بود

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره 

وعساك على القوه 


تقبل تحياتي

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

شكرا لكم على جهودكم

----------


## عاشقةالسراب

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## shosh

انا حبيت الصو وارجو انكو تقبلوا هاي الصوره الي انا بدي احطها

----------


## shosh



----------


## shosh



----------


## shosh

:bigsmile:  :icon30: مع تحياتي.. shso

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره

----------


## عاشق الحرية

يسلمووو يا شبكة الناصر على التعليمات

و بنتظار الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يعطيك العافيه أخوي شبكه الناصره 

دمت بود

----------


## أميرة الذوق

الله يعطيك العافية

بس ماطلعلي شي ابغى الافادة

----------


## تأبط بودره

أيه والله...الله يرحم والديكم...
خاصه توني قاري عن اللي حول جنسه في الرياض من خالد لخلود..مايندرى بعدين..عفر مشاركتين ثلاث بالغلط وأصير تأبطت فودر...

----------


## غرام العاشقين

يسلموو خيي

_ شبكة الناصره_

عساك عالقووووه

والله يوفقك الى كل خير

تحياتي

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

الله يعطييييكم الف عافيه انشالله




تحياااتي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*شكرااا على المجهود اخوي*
*شبكة الناصرة*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلموووووو

الله يعطيك العافية شبوووك

على هيك جهود

----------

